# Screenshot ability



## mwortham (May 10, 2007)

Please add a simple screenshot ability for a paused show. 

nuff said!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

You mean like this:


----------



## mwortham (May 10, 2007)

yes, is that a slingbox image?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

<chuckle>

No, I have a hacked Series I TiVo. I simply plugged the S-Video output from one of my S3 TiVos into the S-Video input of my Series I, copied some output video, and then used TyTool to extract the video and export a clip to a .bmp file. I then converted the .bmp file to .jpg in order to save space.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Which part of that did you think went with the word "simply"?


----------



## KeithB (Dec 12, 2008)

Disclaimer: Your evaluation of the word 'simply' may differ, Series 1 users with Linux experience required, no copyright infringement implied, video image captures may be restricted or limited according to terms of your agreement, this disclaimer totally null and void, April Fools' Day not included.


----------



## mwortham (May 10, 2007)

I'll get the tripod out over that!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Which part of that did you think went with the word "simply"?


Descriptions of simple tasks are often more lengthy and involved than the task itself. It took me almost as long to type the message as to set up the system and capture the screen. Try describing the actions required to eat a piece of steak, some time. 

Actually, the task which took the longest and was the most trouble was digging through my pile of cables to find an S-Video cable.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If you uncheck "Use overlays" in the advanced Video Acceleration settings in WMP a standard Alt-Printscreen will capture a paused image.


----------

